# Prodromal labor and no progress



## NYCMomma28 (Sep 20, 2011)

I am 38 weeks 1 day pregnant and have been having prodromal labor since Saturday night (it's Tuesday, so that's over 48 hours now). On Sunday I went to the hospital with severe contractions every 2-3 minutes, but absolutely no dilation of effacing. They sent me home. I live in NYC and have been walking miles upon miles everyday, with a lot of pain. When I walk it feels like my vagina is on fire and that I'm going to pee my pants. When I sit the pain is more like cramping. Since Sunday the pain has gotten worse, but less frequent.

I am carrying a large 8 lb 8 oz baby boy who was breech until 35 weeks. I was given pulsatila to help turn the baby and was successful. I have heard that pulsatila can also be used to help move along labor. My doctor said yesterday that he can't induce me until 39 weeks, which means I'm stuck with this pain and discomfort for another 6 days. He said my amniotic fluid is plentiful and I've created a wonderful happy place for my baby. His head has not engaged and he's still floating quite high. I am beyond uncomfortable and am ready to help this process along in anyway possible!

My husband and I have tried walking, lots of sex, and nipple stimulation already. We're ready for something more ... any suggestions?? THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you get tested for a urinary tract infection? I think that may be a good idea. I would also take a good calcium/magnesium supplement. That should help relax your uterus. You may also want to try some raspberry leaf tea. Another trick is to sit on a birth ball (really just a giant exercise ball) instead of chairs. I personally, would quit walking so much. Just sit around and try to relax. Hang in there! I hope you have your baby soon!


----------



## kathrineg (Jan 28, 2009)

I live in NYC too, and walking gives me contractions...but not productive contractions, just painful contractions that don't do anything. I also suggest relaxing and taking a nice hot bath, which I find wonderfully helpful and relaxing.

I agree about testing for a UTI, and making sure you stay hydrated.

Good luck. It's hard to wait but your doctor is right about the risks of induction before 39 weeks (basically, breathing trouble for your baby, they have more information on the March of Dimes website).


----------



## NYCMomma28 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a UTI a few weeks ago but was treated for it. The vaginal pain happens only when I walk or stand up. Has anyone used pulsatila to encourage labor? Or anything else?


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

If your baby is not engaged and you are not dilated or effaced at all, it's unlikely that anything you do short of a chemical induction will be successful. Even a pit induction with no effacement or dilation is a risky proposition in terms of your increased risk of c-section. I would stop trying to get labor going, stop walking, stop the nipple stimulation. Try to rest and sleep as much as possible, make sure you are well-hydrated and well-fed and distract yourself. I would second the suggestion of being checked for UTI - there's no reason you couldn't have _another_ one, even though you had one a few weeks ago. In fact, that might make it more likely that you do have one.


----------



## kathrineg (Jan 28, 2009)

It might also be pain from your pubic bone if it only happens when you're standing. It's called

*Pubic Symphysis Diastasis*

Around 38 weeks I started having a lot of pain in that area when standing and that's what it is. Now that I'm 40w4d I can sometimes feel it being sorta out of place. Not much to be done about it. I know it's crippling in NYC. :/


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

Could you possibly have a yeast infection from the antibiotics. It can make you feel crampy as well and would explain the burning.


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea and Evening Primrose used together often work well to encourage a puttering labor. The RRLT helps the uterus work effectively and the evening primrose helps ripen the cervix. I don't know about that pain you're describing...sorry.

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe

http://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html - I don't recommend trying the other options provided there...but this one is good, rrlt/ep


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with the above. Stop trying to encourage labour and let nature take it's course, 38 weeks is early for trying to start labour, baby knows best of when they are ready, just relax and get some rest in while you can.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Can I suggest you rest as much as possible. I went through 3 weeks of prodromal labour with dd (just delivered her yesterday). All the walking & housecleaning & attempts at getting labour going just caused me to become more tired & frustrated. I don't know why some of us go through this but I hope it ends quickly for you.


----------

